# Which clippers??



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am looking for new clippers and was wondering if these are some of the best ones out there?? The ones I have now are cheap, and they get hot quickly (the handle gets hot) and the motor slows down when it's hot. I usually turn it off for a while, let it cool off, then continue the job! I want one that a professional groomer would use. The price doesn't matter too much since it will be on my Christmas list from my MIL! If I get these clippers, I have to buy combs separetely? It comes with a blade right? Do I need to get a seperate blade? 

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/sh...0890ab040a02a98


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm still confused too. I need to get something quick. here was my choices

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=268289

I got one of them Oster Whisper Quiet Finisher/Trimmer but I haven't used it yet. I have no idea how to hold it. do I hold it with the top down and go from top to bottom ( to trim his behind ) this one is just the trimmer. do I need another blade for it for that? I don't think I can go near his eyes with that can I?

now I have to get the main one with combs. so whatever you decide let me know too







so far I think Andis might be lighter and easier to use but I haven't seen them in person yet.









I know I probably made you more confused, sorry about that


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have a Wahl Kennel Pro Clipper Kit that I won with Sassy's photo contest. If you are interested I will sell it to you. It has never been opened. Here is a link that you can see the product. If you shop the price make sure you are looking at the Kit and not the clipper only. The one I have is the one in the box (has a case.) Sells for $145 you can make an offer if you would like.

Kennel Pro Kit


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

That's a nice one Pat, in one of the reviews someone said it doesn't heat up even if it's used for a few hours


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> That's a nice one Pat, in one of the reviews someone said it doesn't heat up even if it's used for a few hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't overheat because it is the professional model.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Is this the same thing you have? I am a bit confused with the "kit".









http://www.pfwh.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc...oduct_Code=8892


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Is this the same thing you have? I am a bit confused with the "kit".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is very similar. The one I have has:

clipper

4 attachments (1/8".....1/4".......3/8"........1/2")

a blade protector

comb

clipper oil

tiny brush

scissors

a grooming instruction DVD


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You don't need the two speed...the basic will do you well

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/sh...0890ab040a02a98

I prefer Andis as they are lighter and easier to handle than the Osters. I find Wahls tend to heat up faster (in general). I really love my Andis. I have a pair and I have 3 pair at work.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

> You don't need the two speed...the basic will do you well
> 
> http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/sh...0890ab040a02a98
> 
> I prefer Andis as they are lighter and easier to handle than the Osters. I find Wahls tend to heat up faster (in general). I really love my Andis. I have a pair and I have 3 pair at work.[/B]


That's the one I bought (on your recommendation in another thread!







) I like it because I am a beginner and it is easy to use. Good shape to hold (less hand fatigue), low vibration and sound (Chloe doesn't get spooked), and I don't have to worry about it overheating or getting clogged up. Thanks JMM!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> That's the one I bought (on your recommendation in another thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favorite clipper actually...its just so easy to handle. When I started doing my own grooming, some poodle folks recommended Osters. I had a nice pair but man when I held those Andis I ordered them the next day and sold the Osters.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> You don't need the two speed...the basic will do you well
> 
> http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/sh...0890ab040a02a98
> 
> I prefer Andis as they are lighter and easier to handle than the Osters. I find Wahls tend to heat up faster (in general). I really love my Andis. I have a pair and I have 3 pair at work.[/B]


 

Will these clippers cut through a thick coat and a bit curly?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=286594
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use these clippers daily. I also clip down cats matted to the skin and occasionally a chow chow with the heaviest coat I've ever seen. As long as you use a decent blade, you shouldn't have a problem. 

Remember, you need to prep the coat before you clip - you want a clean, fluff dried coat.


----------



## princessmolly (Oct 1, 2004)

I am thinking of ordering an Andis clipper that you mentioned. I am new to clipping. Do I need to order the guide comb set for it as well. I want to clip Molly's fur shorter, but I don't want it shaved. Do I just use the guide combs to do that or do I also need different size blades as well?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You need to order a #30 or #40 blade to use with the guide combs.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=286244
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The clipper doesn't heat up, but be careful with the blade, it can get hot to touch after 10 minutes of constant use. It can burn the skin.
As for holding it. You hold it just like you were going to write with it. Blade down. Be careful with 7 F's. The edges can catch the skin easily.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok so what is the difference between ceramic and ultra edge blades? which one to get ??







and the guide comb question was good too


----------

